# furniture



## darui (May 2, 2020)

what furniture better to buy for new house?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is a chicken forum, I doubt anyone here could answer that question for you.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

At least it was the right forum head for the question  this is chit chat and is for topics that are not related to chickens, I agree most people probably wouldn't be able to suggest something since tastes, availability etc are so different from person to person but I've seen cross threading here that makes me want to smack people, at least this was not cross threaded haha


----------



## nissy2 (May 3, 2020)

I bought bed and chair


----------

